# Sony F828 Langzeitaufnahme



## genesys (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
hab heute meine neue F828 bekommen und gleich n bisschen damit rumgespielt . . . nettes Teil!
Nun hab ich ne Lanzeitaufnahme versucht . . . Doch irgendwie sind beim Resultat über das ganze Bild so kleine blaue und grüne Punkte verteilt, wo's gar keine Lichtquellen hat . . .

http://neo.cycovery.com/punkte.jpg

weiss jemand, woran das liegt?


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo genesys, 
es handelt sich bei diesen Punkten um "hot pixels". Bei langen Belichtungszeiten ist es nicht unbedingt außergewöhnlich, daß solche auftreten. Ob das bei Deiner Kamera schon ein Garantiefall ist oder ob es sich noch im Rahmen des Normalen befindet, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. 

Aber vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Links: 

Hier geht es ausführlich um das Thema hot pixels:
http://www.fotoking.de/body_hot_pixel_stuck_pixel.html

Und bei dpreview.com gibt es Testaufnahmen und Kommentare zur F828: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonydscf828/page15.asp
Dort kannst ja mal mit Deinen Fotos vergleichen. Aber achte darauf, welche ISO-Einstellung Du verwendet hast und wie lange die Belichtungszeit war, weil sich das ja auf die hot pixels auswirkt. Und nicht Sterne mit hot pixels verwechseln. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## genesys (14. Juni 2004)

Danke vielmals für die Links . . . wieder ein bissel schlauer ^^
aber wie finde ich jetzt raus, ob das bei der F828 in dem Masse normal ist wenn sie irgendwie kaputt ist würde ich das natürlich gerne so schnell wie möglich wissen . . . .


----------

